# GPS Coordinates



## Capt.Clint (Feb 13, 2013)

Hello I am a new member I'm a student at Texas A&M Corpus Christi, I have been on the water all my life spending my summers as a deck hand and first mate on the Wharf Cat an winters working Tuna and AJ trips on the Scat Cat. I then finally logged enough days, an got my Capt. license, Like i said i have worked some of the best fishing spots Texas has to offer but now i fill its my turn to pass the memories and good times off to others, I am looking at getting a 30 + foot CC in the next couple weeks but my only problem is all i have is the memories of the spots i decked at . So if anyone can help me with some numbers to help get me started, I have a fair amount of the close common places such as liberty ships and other close wrecks but i would really appreciate any of the farther rigs #'s such as Falcon, Tequila, Van Boom, HooverDiana, Perdido or some of the rocks an any others spots you would like to share with me. Any spot with anything from snapper and king fish to tuna and wahoo, i am going to be chartering out of port Aransas so if yall have anything you would like to share it would be much appreciated. 

Thank you Capt. Clint


----------



## CatfishStalker (May 10, 2011)

If you're going to be a charter captain why not put a little effort into finding these numbers? I guarantee you they are all over these past forums... By the way if you ever get the numbers to van boom let me know


----------



## EB-643 (Feb 13, 2013)

Van Boom is a great rig brother.....been out a few times myself


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Buy Rik's book got everything in it. Hook n line has most of the rocks, would also suggest getting in with Hilton's or Ripcharts


----------



## CatfishStalker (May 10, 2011)

I heard you can tear up the yellowfin marlin at van boom...


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

CatfishStalker said:


> If you're going to be a charter captain why not put a little effort into finding these numbers? I guarantee you they are all over these past forums... By the way if you ever get the numbers to van boom let me know


Lol, nice!


----------



## HankMcB (Jan 1, 2013)

You seem rather inexperienced to be a charter captain, god bless your clients ...


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Ya'll are terrible! lol. Youngster askin' some questions, and you throw darts at him. Welcome to the board Capt. Clint. Just use the search feature at the top of this board and search for the stuff you're looking for. I don't know the numbers either. My boat might make it out there on a calm day, but wouldn't make it back without mucho extra fuel. lol.

Everybody has to start somewhere. Good on you for getting a Capt's license.


----------



## HankMcB (Jan 1, 2013)

26 07.744 94 53.894 Perdido

27 21.232 94 37.529 Boomvang

27 51.554 94 53.036 Tequila


Best of luck


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

buy Rik's book

buy Hilton's charts

buy a hotspot map and noaa charts

cross reference the 3 and you will have a huge head-start


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

You got your federal permits?

What you going to do when a friend or client sues you?

Slow down, think of the obvious and not so before heading out. Be safe, then add an extra layer of safety. 

Getting your ticket is the easy part. Now earn it and respect, by always doing the right thing. Most of all, have fun. Remember anyone can be a captain. Not all earn the right to be called Captain. 

For "numbers". Buy a subscription to Hilton's Realtime Navigator, and buy Rick Jocobsen's book. Redsnapperfishing.com. -T

Feel free to pm me with questions.


----------



## spectackler1 (Jun 28, 2005)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> buy Rik's book
> 
> buy Hilton's charts
> 
> ...


X2!


----------



## Capt.Clint (Feb 13, 2013)

Thank all of yall that helped me and thank you for yalls advise it will be put to the test.


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

I can't give you direction with being a captain. I will repeat what others have said. Hilton's, Ric's, etc. You will save the $$$ in fuel on your first trip. On second thought, hire a captain to take you out on your boat, also. These will help you up the steep part of the learning curve. Don't take out a paying customer until you know what you are doing. It is not fair to them.


----------



## Hog smacker (Jun 1, 2012)

Ok Clint first off please understand I'm just trying to help. I started out on the head boats in port Aransas, I did my time as a deckhand and got my 100 ton license then started taking out customers on the head boats. When I got my license I had a good reputation and the captains over there gave me what I needed to have as far as coordinates goes, (captains have captain friends with numbers) then after years of taking out people on those boats I now work for private sport boats. So I say all that to say this, I have had deckhands on the head boats brag about how they "make the trip" and that a captain "is nothing without good deckhands". I even one time had a deckhand say he was a better fisherman than me so I said where would you like to go today he told me and then I asked him how to get there and he didnt know. I have also had deckhands tell me they can catch fish anywhere so I went out and anchored up in a mud bottom and said "show me how good you are". Clint you really need to evaluate your offshore knowledge because right now or in a couple of weeks when you get a boat you are so far from ready to take out customers, you don't know what you dont know right now. Wait till the first time you have look your customers in the eye and tell them it's time to go home with an empty fish box(yes it happens) after they paid around $1500 for a day of fishing, are you really ready for that? Just some things to think about. Good luck I hope it works out.


----------

